# NotSoAsleepAltima



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

click the link in my sig to see my car.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

did the g20 seats bolt on directly?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

whiteb14 said:


> *did the g20 seats bolt on directly? *


 not exactly... it was close but not enough to use the same mounts again. i had to remove the rivets from one mount on each of the new seats and remove the same mount from the old seats to make them work. i also had to redrill the brackets on the car to accept the new seats, otherwise, everything else worked great! even the wiring was just a two-wire affair. the rear seats had to have all new holes drilled to accept the fold-down style seats that the g20 has. those came out pretty good too.


----------



## seryusly (Oct 24, 2002)

whuts up with the gun?


----------



## Reverend D (Jan 13, 2003)

seryusly said:


> *whuts up with the gun? *


Them AZ boys.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Reverend D said:


> *Them AZ boys. *


I aint's got no gun boyah! LOL


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

lol rev.  the gun is my hater adjustment tool.


----------



## Reverend D (Jan 13, 2003)

Do you and Chia go shootin?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

actually, we talk all the time about going, but as of yet, we havent. im buying a shitload more ammo in a couple weeks and ill see if he wants to go then. my g/f wants to go and shoot her gun too.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Props on the G-seats man...GOOD IDEA!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

thanks for the compliments! i wonder how it will look silver with a platinum pearl...


----------



## metro_se-r (May 5, 2003)

nice........now its time to get the bumper painted silver


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

no doubt huh? its fairly new, so i havent had a chance yet...


----------

